# Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa



## ShogunZ (15. August 2006)

Hallo ihr Stippfischer, Feederangler und sonstige Banausen!

Ich hab das Glück morgen zusammen mit Kai Chaluppa zum Feedern zu gehen.:q 
Da bin ich mal gespannt, was er mir alles so beibringt.|kopfkrat
Wir fischen am schönen Niederrhein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seelachsfänger (15. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

wäre nett, wenn du hinteher hier berichten könntest...


----------



## JonasH (17. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Ja wär super wenn du so schnel lwie möglich nen kleinen bericht darüber verfassen würdest! That's interesting!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

wie kam´s dazu??


----------



## plattform7 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

it ihm würde ich auch mal gerne angeln, und wenn sich der gute Michael Schlöggl noch dazu gesellen würde #6  ... Wäre sicherlich sehr interessant. Wir warten alle auf kleine Berichterstattung, also hau rein in die Tasten #h


----------



## rotauge88 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Da wirst du dir sicher noch das eine oder andere "tricklein" abschauen können.

viel spass!


----------



## Adrian* (18. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Jo, mach en paar foto's!


----------



## ShogunZ (18. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Hallo zusammen!
Der Bericht kommt morgen und sehen könnt ihr das ganze bei Terra Nova in etwa 4 Wochen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (19. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*



plattform7 schrieb:


> it ihm würde ich auch mal gerne angeln,



dann sprech ihn doch einfach mal darauf an. wenn er zeit hat macht er das auch.


----------



## Pikebite (19. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Mit dem Chaluppa hab ich auch schon mal gefischt, oder besser gegen den! Vor Urzeiten als es noch Wettfischen gab. Der hat uns alle geschrubbt.....


----------



## Leif (19. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Vor Urzeiten als es noch Wettfischen gab.




Seit wann gibt es denn keine mehr?
Hat sich doch nur der Name geändert....


----------



## Pikebite (20. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

ok....ich formuliere um: als ich noch Wettfischer war...in meiner Jugendzeit...lang is her...


----------



## ShogunZ (20. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Hallo zusammen!
Hier kommt, zwar etwas verspätet, ein kleiner Bericht zum Feedern mit Kai Chaluppa.
Er hat uns (2 Kameraleute und Felix von Janus TV) um 9 Uhr (gute Zeit|gaehn: ) vom Hotel abgeholt und ist gleich mit uns ans Wasser gefahren.
Wir fischten in der Nähe von Eltville - er baute in aller Ruhe und mit einer Routine seine Kiepe, etc. auf und ich musterte alle seine Aktivitäten .
Es war sehr interessant, die Fischerei in so einem großen Fluss war mir bisher noch nicht bekannt.
Zu Beginn zeigte er mir die Vorgehensweise und fing gleich einie kleine Barbe und einen stattlichen Brassen.
Danach war ich an der Reihe:q  - gleich beim 2. Wurf konnte ich auch eine kleine Barbe überlisten.
Ich war natürlich sehr aufgeregt, da die ganze Zeit der Kameramann neben mir stand und versuchte brauchbare Aufnahmen zu ergattern.
Beim darauffolgenden Biss war es dann so weit - eine stattliche Barbe schnappte sich die paar Maden und der Drill begann. So wie in alten Zeiten - "der junge Mann und der Rhein", von Ernest Hemmingway. 
Kai war mir beim Keschern behilflich und wir freuten uns riesig über diese schöne Barbe. Bei einer  "vollen Aufnahme" allerdings, katapultierte sie sich mit ihrer ganzen restlichen Kraft aus meinen Händen zurück in den Rhein. Mit leeren Händen dasitzend drehte ich mich zu Kai um, und er lachte nur - so ein Shit.
Er war eh sehr erstaunt, da der Pegel im Lauf der letzten Tage um ca. 1m stieg und er eigentlich solche Fänge ausschloss.
Ich fing noch einige kleinere Barben, die Großen ließen sich nicht mehr blicken.
So endete ein sehr informativer Angeltag, an dem ich viel gelacht hab.
Kai ist ein sehr lustiger Zeitgenosse, der verdammt viel von der Fischerei versteht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## DerSchneider (20. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Moinsen,

war ja ein voller Erfolg bei dir#6 
Was mich noch interessieren würde, wie der Kai so gefangen hat...


----------



## ShogunZ (20. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

@der Schneider: 
Es war so, dass er nur eine Kiepe dabei hatte. Somit fischte er zu Beginn des Tages kurz um mir die Dinge zu erklären.
Danach war ich den ganzen Tag dran.


----------



## doggie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

|kopfkrat  Kai Chaluppa???

Ist das der Dicke.....................???|kopfkrat#6 

doggie


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Naja, dick würde ich den nicht nennen...


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Kann er sein das es morgen kommt?

www.terra-nova.de 

gruß


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Sieht ganz so aus....sach mal du bist ja im Fernsehn^^^^^^


----------



## JamesFish007 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Sieht ganz so aus....sach mal du bist ja im Fernsehn^^^^^^


----------



## Fischers Fritz (3. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

ja war ganz interesant aber seit wann is en de Kai im Team Sensas?

gruß


----------



## plattform7 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> ja war ganz interesant aber seit wann is en de Kai im Team Sensas?
> 
> gruß


 
Habe mich auch genau das selbe gefragt. Was war da mit Mosella los?


----------



## Adrian* (3. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Günter Horler (ehemals Sensas) ist ja auch WIEDER bei Mosella, vielleicht haben die da irgendwas gedreht????????
Die Sendung war aber nicht schlecht!


----------



## Adrian* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

@ShogunZ

So wie's aussieht biste dann morgen wieder im Tv auf Terranova...

~> http://www.terranova.de/index.php?id=57&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1084&tx_ttnews[backPid]=56&cHash=8b0fb45bb2


----------



## robi_N (20. August 2007)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Eh dat hab ich im Fernseher drin gesehen!
Hab auch gesehen wie du den fisch wieder rein geschmissen hast in den fluss! haha aber sonst ein ganz guter beitrag so. durftest du die rute wirklich behalten die er dir gegeben hat?
der hat ja bestimmt ne ganze menge davon ne.
also petri!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. August 2007)

*AW: Morgen geht´s los mit Kai Chaluppa*

Ach die Sendung war das???
Man das war eine meiner Lieblingsendungen. Klasse freut mich für die ShogunZ.#6#6#6


----------

